# Decor Rhinestone Setter. 3 Color Design on a 2 Color Machine?



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Just got my new 2 color Décor Machine from Mesa and pretty happy with it so far. But I haven't tried to tackle a 3 color design on a 2 color machine yet. Anyone got a 2 color Décor and want to explain how to set it up to do a 3 color or more design on it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I am going to guess it is similar to cams. 
Lay the tape down Send the fist 2 colors to the machine, the 3rd will be in a bin that dosen't exist just in the screen. When the first 2 colors are done, change out the stones, assign bin one or 2 the new color and send it to the machine, make sure you turn off the 2nd bin or it will place those stones again.

It may not be exactly like that but close enough.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

David, 
I would have to agree with Shaggy, I would think it would be about the same on the Decor machine as the Cams. If I have a design with more than 2 colors or sizes, I just X out the other colors and sizes besides the 1 and 2, run the first two colors or sizes and then change out the stones and move two new colors up to the 1 and 2 position and keep the other numbers X'd out, run the design again, and so forth until the design is finished. I have run designs with as many as 10 colors or sizes. They take longer, but with a small vacuum, they aren't too bad. 

Did Mesa not give you training on the machine? That is one of the things that I really love about Coldesi, they include a setup and training day on your site. Our trainer even stayed longer, because he wanted to make sure the machine was running perfect before he left. It was flipping about one stone every couple of designs and he didn't want any flipped stones at all. Mesa gave us training on our Viper at their shop, but we didn't get a trainer that was very well versed on the machine.


----------



## RTCinc (Jul 19, 2014)

well they are good when they work I have a problem with my machine and it almost imposable to get them to ancer the phone .They ance the phone if you press machine sales but service the is no service .Not happy with this machine now im late on transfer order .this machine is 6 mo old and place a lot of stons upside down when I talk to them they say it normal to have 12 or more stone upside down on a transfer .What is this machine good for ?If you have to fix every transfer


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

With every machine, the tighter you place the stones, the more fixing/flipping you will have to do. Try a little more space between stones.

Regardless of hand brushing or machines, every transfer gets checked. If you brush, you check the top first, if you use a machine you check the back first for broken stones or missing glue. It is all part of the process.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I've had my decor for 3 years now and more than likely it's an alignment issue. Do you know how to check the alignment?


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I with Jasmynn on this one. I have had my machine for over a year and I have had no major issues and Mesa has been fantastic with support.


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

I just picked up a used Decor2, and it is throwing a lot of stones. Does anyone have any ideas of what to adjust, or parts to change that may help this issue? Or could it be the stones I'm using?


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

brandedclothing said:


> I just picked up a used Decor2, and it is throwing a lot of stones. Does anyone have any ideas of what to adjust, or parts to change that may help this issue? Or could it be the stones I'm using?


What are your pressure (suction) settings set at for tray 1 and 2? Mine are at 3.2 or 3.3.

Also, check to make sure the filters are clean to make sure you are getting the maximum amount of suction at the nozzle tips.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

It's more than likely not aligned.


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

Adjusting my vacuum definietly helped. I changed it halfway through a design and it stopped dropping stones. Mine were both set to 3.53.


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

By the way, did you ever figure out placing more than 2 colors/sizes? Also is there a way to duplicate a design on the machine itself?


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

brandedclothing said:


> By the way, did you ever figure out placing more than 2 colors/sizes? Also is there a way to duplicate a design on the machine itself?


 by duplicate, do you mean to print multiple of the same design at the same time....like 6 small designs?


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

brandedclothing said:


> By the way, did you ever figure out placing more than 2 colors/sizes? Also is there a way to duplicate a design on the machine itself?


Just sent you a private message Branded!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

You can duplicate images on the machine. I've never used that feature though, because I usually duplicate them on the actual file itself. 
There are two ways to place more than two sizes/colors per design.
The first way is ok when you only have 1 or 2 transfers to do. You load the first two colors/sizes on the hoppeers you want to use and disable the other colors/sizes.
Once those finish, you go back to the setting and disable the ones that are done and enable the other colors/sizes that have not printed yet. You will then have a complete transfer.

The way I usually do them (especially when doing multiple transfers) is do 2 colors/sizes per transfer. So, 2 colors/sizes on one transfer, (print as many as needed). 
Next change the stones and settings to print the other colors/sizes and print as many transfers as needed.
You will have 2 transfers to place on each shirt.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I just acquired a Décor 2 but it didn't come with any instructions, can anyone help with getting started with getting started


----------

